# Sundown Little Kid Weekend



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna hit the hill tomorrow morning (probably 9-10-ish) with my oldest. We'll be ripping Toms and Canyon. Gonna try to get her on Nor'easter a few times too so I can hit some bumps. Goal is to get her unweighting the uphill ski and getting her turns more parallel. Need to teach a solid hockey stop too which is related.

Sunday I plan to be there in the morning with my little one. Maybe some Sunnyside, but probably mostly Tom's to Canyon to Ex. Wild Est day on Sunday. The kids get a kick out of the animals.

Anyone else gonna be ripping with the little ones this weekend?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

this could be a possibility although avery insists she never wants to ski again.  Riley's been dying to get out again though.

If we're planning on it, i'll pm you.  I think Riley could handle tom's although i'm worried about exhibition.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow, nephew should be in tow and working on the same lesson. I just need to figure out how to get it in his head that parallel turns are the way to go. He tries it and as soon as I turn my back he comes flying down wedging his his turns.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

I was thinking about Sunday, not sure what else we have going on though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> this could be a possibility although avery insists she never wants to ski again.  Riley's been dying to get out again though.
> 
> If we're planning on it, i'll pm you.  I think Riley could handle tom's although i'm worried about exhibition.



Poor Avery. She was doing so well too. She'll get over it eventually. :razz:

Remember, you got a lot of trail from the top of Tom's all the way down to Ex. You know how quickly they'll learn. She should be able to put a good wedge together by the time you get down there. I get it though. Ex is frightening to let your little one go on. Get there early when it's less crowded.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

planning on tomorrow with jake and megan.. jake says he wants to learn to pull a 3 off a jump since he now has twin tip skis. :roll:.. i'll either be ripping Tom's with megan or hanging @ the first aid station waiting on the ambulance to take jake away.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> planning on tomorrow with jake and megan.. jake says he wants to learn to pull a 3 off a jump since he now has twin tip skis. :roll:.. i'll either be ripping Tom's with megan or hanging @ the first aid station waiting on the ambulance to take jake away.



They get there quick, you won't have to wait long...


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking like about 10 am for me and the Abb-meister.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2010)

We'll be there around 9.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2010)

So how are the bumps holding out? If its OK, I might be head over this sunday.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2010)

jack97 said:


> So how are the bumps holding out? If its OK, I might be head over this sunday.



I didn't go down Temptor, but I thought the low angle bumps on Ex were great. I even felt like I had some good form in them.

I'll be back there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll be there for a few hours with my little one for Wild West day. Probably won't get there until 11. We'll be hitting Tom's exclusively.


----------

